
Apple’s WWDC 2020 kicks off in June with an all-new online format - aaronbrethorst
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/03/apples-wwdc-2020-kicks-off-in-june-with-an-all-new-online-format/
======
shadowgovt
I will never get tired of how good Apple's marketing is at spinning a
situation towards the positive interpretation. Excellent headline, Apple
staff.

~~~
rolltiide
Yes, no mention of virus, corona, anything :)

I've been doing that too

------
sudhirj
This is going to be interesting. There's actually a lot more value in just
running a virtual conference like this, because they can now involve so many
millions of people who wouldn't have been able to attend otherwise. Both
Apple's and AWS conference would benefit quite a bit from having all the
content online and searchable at leisure.

There is that face to face element being lost, but really they should offer
more accessible developer evangelists or support staff to everyone anyway.

~~~
_jal
It turns it into a different thing. Would-be attendees lose a lot of value -
at least for me, the bulk of the point of conferences is the other attendees,
not the scheduled events.

~~~
donarb
I'm thinking that Apple will try to do something a bit different besides just
live streaming the conference talks. I agree that being there in person is of
great value, but Apple may try to make it more dynamic. Like live Q&A sessions
with Apple engineers direct from "classrooms" on the Apple campus. This could
make attendees feel like they're having a 1 on 1 conversation rather than one
person in a sea of developers.

------
gls2ro
I am maybe the only one opening that page, expecting to see a good design and
then looked twice to the header image trying to find some hidden beauty but
couldnt?

I am not a designer but somehow this header image is not what I would have
expected from Apple in the last years. Is it a statement of some kind or a
deign trends that I am missing?

~~~
egypturnash
I think it's supposed to look like a laptop lid, presumably open because you
are sitting somewhere teleconferencing. It definitely hasn't had the love put
into it that most of their conference announcement art has, I would not be
surprised if it was thrown together quickly over the past day or two as they
decided to do this...

------
jakear
> The App Store is the world’s safest and most vibrant app marketplace

Anyone else love how no company can tell you “hey we don’t distribute through
the App Store, you’ll have to sideload and run this totally closed binary blob
with 0 third party auditing to use our product”?

I’m always seeing people on HN complaint that Apple doesn’t allow sideloading.
I think it’s brilliant.

~~~
OkGoDoIt
I can appreciate how safe iOS is, I think that’s a great default stance. It’s
actually one of the reasons I’m in the apple ecosystem after hacking around on
Android for years. In our sad reality of apps being more worried about
monetizing then about respecting the user, it’s nice to know iOS has my back.
But I really find the lack of being allowed to sideload apps frustrating and
limiting. Sure, make me jump through hoops, but don’t tell me I can’t do it at
all. Apple’s policy might be fine in the bass majority of contacts, but there
are in fact situations where a user should be able to say “I understand your
concern, but I know what I’m doing, and I want to do this for whatever
personal reason”

There are plenty of things you can’t do for reasons beyond safety. I can’t
easily load emulation apps for example. Apple doesn’t allow it because of
copyright concerns, and there’s no way around that. There are apps that Apple
doesn’t allow for business reasons.

And regardless, apps which use system APIs can absolutely be dangerous, but
they can also be super useful or interesting or fun, and I should be allowed
to make my own judgments rather than simply being told I’m not allowed to try
something that might potentially possibly be dangerous.

~~~
jakear
The problem is that the second you add that escape hole, every company that
wants to do shady things can ask their users to use it. To me it's analogous
to asking for backdoors in software: "Please just let me get around the
security procedures you've set in place. I promise I'll only use it for good
and nobody ever will use it for anything malicious"

------
roflchoppa2
cool that their giving $1M to local organizations, I wonder what who is
getting what.

------
ngcc_hk
Actually if it works it may be a tuning point. It just zoom. They can package
it.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22568337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22568337)

------
Torkel
That half-black mac logo...

Am I the only one thinking transition to ARM?

~~~
illumanaughty
Yes, yes you are. It's a shiny mac logo.

~~~
hinkley
I still miss the backlight.

------
heisenbit
Seriously a June conference announced now?

Edit: Too blind to realize it is online 8-/. Now makes sense.

~~~
wlesieutre
This is how Apple always announces WWDC. Last year's announcement was on March
14th.

[https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/03/apple-to-host-
annual-...](https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/03/apple-to-host-annual-
worldwide-developers-conference-june-3-7-in-san-jose/)

The announcement is really just for confirming exact dates. Everyone thinking
about attending knows that it's in early June and isn't being surprised.

------
izacus
I know it's a running joke about how Apple tends to exaggerate in their
marketing speak... but the way how they're trying to sell this as "all new,
innovative way of presenting a conference" without mention of current crisis
is a bit distasteful :/

~~~
nateroling
They mention it in the second paragraph:

“The current health situation has required that we create a new WWDC 2020
format that delivers a full program with an online keynote and sessions,
offering a great learning experience for our entire developer community, all
around the world. We will be sharing all of the details in the weeks ahead.”

